# How would you filter a Paludarium Tank?



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I am going to be moving my 20 gallon community planted tank to my old 30 gallon soon. I would love to make it into a sort of Paludarium. These are the tanks that are half in and half out of water. My plan is to fill it about 3/4th of the way then have tree roots coming out of the water and putting regular vine plants going into it, their roots.

This is what I mean: http://www.paludariums.net/pictures3.php

http://wet.biggiantnerds.com/logs/image ... 120708.jpg

My question is, how would you filter a tank like this? :-? All I have are HOB filters and when you take the water level down 20-30% they stop working. Anyone have any ideas? I don't want to go with a sponge filter because I will be putting all my fish in there and need something to pull the **** out.

Thanks guys! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

An internal power filter or a sponge filter would work.


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I have been researching and thing a nice submersible power filter would probably do the trick.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

you can also go with a canister filter.

You could still add an HOB filter if you extend the intake tube a little further down.


----------

